# Cookbooks



## Emmich (May 10, 2004)

Two brand new cookbooks for sale. I bought them with the intention of making great Cinnamon Rolls and delicious pies. BUT you know how that goes - life just gets in the way . . . 

Asking $9 for each book plus $3.00 for each.


----------

